# ToneBridge Guitar Effects - Wow this is so good, and FREE!



## Garry (Mar 5, 2019)

I don't know if I'm late to the party, but I just discovered this, and it's amazing!

I was using ultimate guitar tabs (also highly recommended, pro version isn't free, but there is a limited free version which is pretty good), and there was a link to ToneBridge Guitar effects. The idea is that you enter a song title, and it loads the effects consistent with that song, so that your guitar sounds as the original. You can download it free from the Mac App Store (sorry, I don't know if there's a PC version), and then you can use it standalone, or even as an audio effect in your DAW.

I've tried out a few songs, and it's really good! I'd never heard of this before, but I was really impressed.


----------



## Garry (Mar 5, 2019)

Just had a browse through some of the collections (they group the effects into numerous categories, as well as being able to search by artist & song), and I saved more than 50 presets as favorites. This thing is amazing. I can't believe this is free.


----------



## Ben E (Mar 5, 2019)

Garry said:


> Just had a browse through some of the collections (they group the effects into numerous categories, as well as being able to search by artist & song), and I saved more than 50 presets as favorites. This thing is amazing. I can't believe this is free.


Hey Garry, are you running this as a plugin through your DAW? I went to the app Store and people were complaining that it's not showing upon as an AU? But other than that it sounds like a pretty amazing find.


----------



## Garry (Mar 5, 2019)

Ben E said:


> Hey Garry, are you running this as a plugin through your DAW? I went to the app Store and people were complaining that it's not showing upon as an AU? But other than that it sounds like a pretty amazing find.


Yes, running it in Logic, and it works perfectly. I honestly didn't expect much of it when I downloaded it (crappy freeware, surely?), and then listened, and was amazed, and then realized I could fire it up in Logic, and was blown away!!


----------



## Ben E (Mar 5, 2019)

Garry said:


> Yes, running it in Logic, and it works perfectly. I honestly didn't expect much of it when I downloaded it (crappy freeware, surely?), and then listened, and was amazed, and then realized I could fire it up in Logic, and was blown away!!


Wow! It works great. We sound like a couple of breathless PR stooges. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dflood (Mar 5, 2019)

Wow indeed!


----------



## Garry (Mar 6, 2019)

Ben E said:


> Wow! It works great. We sound like a couple of breathless PR stooges. Thanks for the tip!


 I know, they should totally be paying me for this sort of coverage!! I haven't tried it on any VI guitars yet, but had a ton of fun just trying out different styles and reproducing favorite tracks. I have most of the Orange Tree guitars, so going to see how it does with them...

Anyone else using it? What do you think?


----------

